

Ask HN: New to Web Developement - Off

Hey,<p>Next week, i am going to start to work in startup that do Web Development. I'm new to it, i never did professional web development before, all that i did was some php/css/html but for a personal level and ofcourse i did have some courses in my school.<p>What do i need to learn more ? Do you guys have any advice or some resources ?<p>Thanks.<p>(Sorry for my bad English, i am not a native speaker.)
======
nazar
Don't be afraid of asking questions. stackoverflow.com can be you great
companion when you first start. The guys there are really helpful. Regarding
resources, I believe it depends on the kind of start up you are planing to
work. Some basic algorithm design knowledge won't hurt. And I believe, the
best advice might be not to get desperate when something doesn't work out.
Just know that if everything works you are either not learning or superstar
programmer. Meet each challenge with smile on your face, knowing that by the
end of the day you're going to find the solution and learn one more thing.
Good luck!

------
hackNightly
You're going to want to get a grasp on JavaScript basics. I can't think of a
day in my professional career that I wasn't glad I learned JavaScript and
continued pursuing it. Other than that, Google and Stack Overflow will be your
best friends in the world of web development. Just stay hungry for knowledge,
know how to search the internet thoroughly, and you'll be fine.

------
bigohms
As you grow, don't get too confident in your skills to the point of becoming
condescending with non-coders. Always stay friendly, humble and open to learn
new things. Stay relevant.

------
kls
JavaScript

